# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  إنفلونزا الخنازير

## The Gentle Man

في ما يلي بعض الحقائق عنه: 
1- تصيب فيروسات إنفلونزا الخنازير في العادة الخنازير وليس البشر. وتحدث معظم الحالات حين يقع اتصال بين الناس وخنازير مصابة أو حين تنتقل أشياء ملوثة من الناس إلى الخنازير. 
2- يمكن أن تصاب الخنازير بإنفلونزا البشر أو إنفلونزا الطيور. وعندما تصيب فيروسات إنفلونزا من أنواع مختلفة الخنازير يمكن أن تختلط داخل الخنزير وتظهر فيروسات خليطة جديدة. 
3- يمكن أن تنقل الخنازير الفيروسات المحورة مرة أخرى إلى البشر ويمكن أن تنقل من شخص لآخر. ويعتقد أن الانتقال بين البشر يحدث بنفس طريقة الإنفلونزا الموسمية عن طريق ملامسة شيء ما به فيروسات إنفلونزا ثم لمس الفم أو الأنف ومن خلال السعال والعطس. 



الأعراض
1- أعراض إنفلونزا الخنازير في البشر مماثلة لأعراض الإنفلونزا الموسمية وتتمثل في ارتفاع مفاجئ في درجة الحرارة وسعال وألم في العضلات وإجهاد شديد. ويبدو أن هذه السلالة الجديدة تسبب مزيدا من الإسهال والقيء أكثر من الإنفلونزا العادية. 
2- هناك لقاحات متوفرة تعطى للخنازير لتمنع إنفلونزا الخنازير، ولكن لا يوجد لقاح يحمي البشر من إنفلونزا الخنازير رغم أن مراكز السيطرة على المرض والوقاية الأميركية تضع صيغة لأحدها. وربما يساعد لقاح الإنفلونزا الموسمية في تقديم حماية جزئية ضد إنفلونزا الخنازير "أتش 3 أن 2"، لكن لا يوجد لفيروسات أتش 1 أن 1" مثل اللقاح المتداول حاليا. 

*طرق الانقال* 
وتصيب فيروسات إنفلونزا الخنازير البشر حين يحدث اتصال بين الناس وخنازير مصابة. 
وتحدث العدوى أيضا حين تنتقل أشياء ملوثة من الناس إلى الخنازير يمكن أن تصاب الخنازير بإنفلونزا البشر أو إنفلونزا الطيور وعندما تصيب فيروسات إنفلونزا من أنواع مختلفة الخنازير يمكن أن تختلط داخل الخنزير وتظهر فيروسات خليطة جديدة. 
ويمكن أن تنقل الخنازير الفيروسات المحورة مرة أخرى إلى البشر ويمكن أن تنقل من شخص لآخر، ويعتقد أن الانتقال بين البشر يحدث بنفس طريقة الإنفلونزا الموسمية عن طريق ملامسة شيء ما به فيروسات إنفلونزا ثم لمس الفم أو الأنف ومن خلال السعال والعطس.  

 عدوى 2009أعلنت حكومة المكسيك يوم الجمعة 24 أبريل/نيسان 2009 أن إنفلونزا الخنازير قتلت نحو 68 شخصا في البلاد. وتصاعدت المخاوف الدولية من تحول هذا المرض إلى وباء عقب انتشاره وانتقاله للولايات المتحدة.

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور جنتل على هالمعلومات

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35): مشكور

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكوووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

و بأمريكا أُعلنت حالة تأهب

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو لكم 
واليوم اسمعت اكتشاف اول حالة مصابة بالانفلوانزا في اسرائيل

----------


## saousana

اللهم عافنا واعفو عنا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الله يزيده
وعقبال موتهم كلهم
 :SnipeR (51): 

يسلمو

----------


## شمس الشتاء

معلومات جديده 



 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين 
اللهم من زايد لزايد
اله يكثرهم
بس خوفنا انه يصل لعنا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بما إنا كل يوم بنصحى الصبح وبنحكي 
اللهم إنا نسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده 
اكيد ربنا رح يحفضنا
وما رح يضرنا

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا عيني على هالحكي الجميل

كلامك صحيح زهرة

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكور على المعلومة هاي

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو اخي نورس
اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## The Gentle Man

اعلن وزير الصحة المكسيكي خوسيه انخيل كوردوفا الاربعاء عن ارتفاع حصيلة وفيات انفلونزا الخنازير في البلاد من 29 الى 42، مضيفا ان عددالاصابات تجاوز الالف.

----------


## The Gentle Man

قالت وزارة الصحة الأمريكية إن امرأة من ولاية تكساس قد توفيت هذا الأسبوع من جرَّاء الإصابة بإنفلونزا الخنازير، لتكون على ما يبدو أول حالة وفاة بين المقيمين في الولايات المتحدةبسبب الإصابة بالفيروس القاتل.
وجاء في بيان أصدرته الوزارة اليوم أن "التقارير أفادة بأنه تم الإبلاغ عن أول حالة وفاة بسبب فيروس (H1N1)، والضحية كانت مقيمة في ولاية تكساس."
وأضاف البيان قائلا: "لقد توفيت امرأة من مقاطعة كاميرون الأسبوع الماضي، وكانت الضحية تعاني من أوضاع صحية مزمنة ومتردية."
يُشار إلى أن طفلا مكسيكيا كان قد فارق الحياة نتيجة إصابته بالفيروس المذكور في أعقاب زيارته لولاية تكساس مع ذويه خلال شهر نيسان الماضي، وكان أول شخص يلقى حتفه خارج المكسيك من جرَّاء الإصابة بالفيروس.
احتجاج مكسيكي
جاءت هذه التطورات بعد ان كانت المكسيك قد أعلنت في وقت سابق من اليوم الثلاثاء بأنها بصدد توجيه كتاب احتجاج إلى منظمة الصحة العالمية تطلب فيه تفسيرا من الدول التي فرضت قيودا على وارداتها من البلاد على خلفية انتشار إنفلونزا الخنازير من أراضيها إلى أنحاء أُخرى من العالم.
وقال وزير الاقتصاد المكسيكي، جيراردو رويز ماتيوز، إن فرض إجراءات الحظر بسبب إنفلونزا الخنازير "يفتقر إلى قاعدة علمية يستند عليها، كما لن يتم السماح به."
يُشار إلى أن الصين وروسيا ودولا أُخرى كانت قد فرضت حظرا على استيراد لحوم ومنتجات الخنازير من المكسيك والدول الأُخرى التي تأثرت بانتشار الفيروس المذكور على أراضيها.
وقد لقي حتى الآن 31 شخصا حتفهم، منهم 29 في المكسيك، بالإضافة إلى الطفل المكسيكي الذي كان يزور الولايات المتحدة الشهر الماضي والمراة ألأمريكية التي قضت اليوم بولاية تكساس، وذلك من بين الأشخاص الـ 1490 الذين تأكد إصابتهم بفيروز الخنازير في 20 دولة في العالم.
وقد حثَّت منظمة الصحة الدولية بلدان العالم على أن تظل حذرة، قائلة إن احتمال تطور انتشار الفيروس ليصبح وباءا عالميا ما زال قائما، وذلك على الرغم من التقارير التي تحدثت مؤخرا عن نجاح بعض الحكومات من الحد من انتشار الفيروس على أراضيها.
وقالت المنظمة الدولية إنها بصدد شحن 2.4 مليون جرعة من مضادات الإنفلونزا، كانت قد تبرعت بها الشركة المنتجة لمصل "تاميفلو" المضاد للفيروسات لكي تُقدم إلى الدول الـ 72 الأكثر حاجة لمثل تلك العقاقير.
وقالت المتحدثة باسم المنظمة إن المكسيك تتصدر قائمة الدول التي ستتلقى شحنات من تلك الأدوية، وذلك إلى جانب الدول الأُخرى التي تجد صعوبة في شراء مخزون كافٍ من المضادات لمواجهة احتمالات انتشار الفيروس بين سكانها.
وذكَّرت المتحدثة بأن مجموعة روش السويسرية كانت قد تبرعت بحوالي 5 ملايين جرعة من دواء "تاميفلو" خلال عامي 2005 و2006 لدى انتشار إنفلونزا الطيور حينئذ.
وكان المسؤول الثاني في منظمة الصحة العالمية، كيجي فوكودا، قد أعلن الأسبوع الماضي أن المنظمة ستخص بالأدوية الدول النامية بشكل رئيسي.
وكان الرئيس المكسيكي، فيليبي كالديرون، قد أكد في وقت سابق أن الإجراءات التي اتخذتها السلطات في بلاده لمنع انتشار إنفلونزا الخنازير "أنقذت حياة الآلاف في العالم".
وقال كالديرون في خطاب بثه التلفزيون المكسيكي: "لقد أنقذنا حياة الآلاف، ليس في المكسيك وحدها فحسب، بل في جميع أنحاء العالم".
وأشاد كالديرون "بالتحرك المسؤول" لحكومته، مؤكدا أن المكسيك "قادت الكفاح العالمي في وجه هذا الفيروس الجديد".
وكان الرئيس المكسيكي قد أعلن في وقت سابق أن بلاده تمكنت من احتواء وباء إنفلونزا الخنازير، قائلا إن حكومته تحركت بسرعة أكبر من حكومة الولايات المتحدة، سواء في مجال التحذير من خطورة المرض، أو باتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية الضرورية لمنع انتشاره.
وقد أعلنت السلطات المكسيكية يوم أمس الاثنين أن المطاعم والمقاهي في العاصمة مكسيكو سيتي ستعود لتفتح أبوابها أمام الزبائن يوم غد الأربعاء، وذلك بعد أن تم رصد انخفاض ملحوظ في معدل الإصابات الجديدة بإنفلونزا الخنازير في البلاد.
وأفادت التقارير بأن مكسيكو سيتي شهدت عودة بعض مظاهر الحياة الطبيعية، إذ عادت حركة المرور إلى بعض شوارع المدينة، كما بدأت بعض المحال التجارية والحانات تستقبل زبائنها اليوم الثلاثاء.
كما أعلنت السلطات المكسيكية أن المدارس والجامعات ستعود لتفتح أبوابها أمام الطلاب يوم الخميس المقبل.
وكان بيان صادر عن مكتب عمدة العاصمة قد ذكر في وقت سابق أن الدور سيأتي على المكتبات العامة والمتاحف والكنائس لتعود إلى الافتتاح أمام الزائرين يوم الخميس المقبل، بينما ستظل دور السينما والمسارح مغلقة حتى إشعار آخر.
وتُرجع السلطات المكسيكية الفضل في إحراز مثل هذا التقدم في مواجهة انتشار الفيروس إلى القرارات الحكومية بإغلاق المدارس والمطاعم وإلغاء المناسبات الجماهيرية.
من جانبه، أعلن وزير الصحة المكسيكي، خوسيه إنخيل كوردوفا، أن فعالية فيروس إنفلونزا الخنازير قد بلغت ذروتها في الفترة الواقعة بين الثالث والعشرين والثامن والعشرين من الشهر الماضي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

وصول عدد الحالاا المصابة بانفلوانزا الخنازير  الى 2371 حالة

----------


## nawayseh

من جنون البقر الى انفلونزا الطيور - انفلونزا الخنازير 000 والخ 

اللهم لانسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه 


مشكوررررررررررر على المعلوماااااااااااااااات

----------

